# Cannot burn DVDs



## wokko (May 16, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a DVD burner which I can burn CDs through Xfburn but when I try to burn a DVD it just spins and then it says that the device is not ready.

I'm running FreeBSD 9 release.

Any ideas.


----------



## SirDice (May 16, 2012)

If burning CDs works but DVDs not, it's usually a hardware issue with the drive.


----------



## wokko (May 17, 2012)

Thanks @SirDice,

I took your advice and lucky I have another burner, fitted it and you were right, all is good now.
Cheers


----------

